# McCown Freight



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had this Piko freight shed for a number of years. It started inside back in the 80s and got place outside when I started my layout in 2003.










Although it is small, the doors looked about 1:20, so I decided to keep the basic structure. But, I wanted something a bit larger. I don't have a lot of depth on the siding, but it is fairly long. 

I replaced the roof with two 30 inch pieces of acrylic and covered these with some cedar shingles I had. That was the tedious part.  The platform was built up from some double wall plastic I had and covered with redwood strips. The model was repainted with some exterior latex paint. The details were glued in place with silicone and it's ready to go.

It's a bit too messy to put it out today, so you just get the "builder's" photographs.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Bruce. I never really cared for the original kit as it was pretty generic but you have given it some much needed character. 

-Brian


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed. It sure changed the looks and more appealing. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice--very well thought out. It looks like it belongs there. 

That's really nice work


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

*Now that turned out really special! Now the guys can hide from the boss.*
*As for the cedar shingles I know that was tough job there. *
*Toad*


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice Bruce! Another quality structure to add to your RR  I can't believe the difference adding that platform made.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, that's a fantastic improvement!


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooh, I like that!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Cool Bruce, your giving me ideas.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking structure Bruce! Truly a lot of bang for the buck. What's the total length, about 30"?


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

That is quite a nice conversion, Bruce.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

a good idea. 
i think, i have some buildings, that could use similar treatment.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, nice save! And what an innovative way to recycle.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done, Bruce! That was a great idea.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Great job Bruce! I love the detail and the roof & dock make it a real eye catcher.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. It cleared up today, so I blew away some leaves and set it outside on the siding.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

sahweeet


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great customization. I really like the long loading platform.


Is that really a Piko kit though? Looks a lot like a Pola model to me, especially those movable windows. 

I think it might be the old Pola Cripple Creek station:


Cripple Creek Station


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
That's it - Cripple Creek. I don't think I could tell the difference between Piko and Pola...though the big "Pola" on the bottom of the base should have given me a clue.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I Like!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW Bruce
It is true You can make a Silk Purse out of a Sows ear







you done a real good job and what a huge improvement, that was a neat idea that may inspire many others, that is what this hobby needs is people like you inspiring others, Thanks for your contribution.
Dennis


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent conversion. I am amazed at the use of acrylic and silicone to produce old buildings. It is sort of the opposite of Green building. Although I admit we are dealing with the environment at 20.3 times normal exposure.


----------

